# where do you see yourself and p+p in next 5 years



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

like everyones opinion on this,i personally see a declining business for p+p.i personally suggest everyone look at other ideas as i see this business falling off the mountain fast,hopefully im wrong but gut feeling telling me different.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

I don't see myself in P&P in the next 5 years.

Each time I see a janky trailer loaded with junk being pulled by a banged up smoke bomb of a truck with a couple of meth heads in the cab I think "they must be doing preservation work".

The private sector guys are driving nice trucks and hauling Scags. 

You don't have to be Warren Buffet to see an economical divide between private sector and bank work.


----------



## Yeah (Feb 9, 2015)

Every year the banks/nationals tighten the noose a little tighter. Hopefully I'm a long ways away from this line of work in 5 years time.


----------



## newreo (May 30, 2014)

We don't see us doing P&P in the next 5 years, we quit last summer. It seems to be a time to say goodby to ole good hazard claims as we see SG failing miserably with what they do. We are shifting our focus to customers and rental properties


----------



## cfp (Jan 30, 2015)

dead.


----------



## oteroproperties (Aug 10, 2012)

It'll still be a viable business for anyone in the more favorable areas. I happen to be in one of those areas. I will still have this as a business. Sure it will be different, but it was different 5 years ago and 5 years before that. I haven't really felt the beating that most of you have so I'm not as cautious. I've been in this business long before it was popular and have been working with a guy that was one of if not Safeguards first vendor in florida. he has also been on with NFR since they opened.

I say this not to fly on the face of the general concensus on this forum, but to show the other side.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

david said:


> like everyones opinion on this,i personally see a declining business for p+p.i personally suggest everyone look at other ideas as i see this business falling off the mountain fast,hopefully im wrong but gut feeling telling me different.





Yeah said:


> Every year the banks/nationals tighten the noose a little tighter. Hopefully I'm a long ways away from this line of work in 5 years time.





I started in 09. Well before the end of 09 I could see the writing on the wall and knew it was a short timer's job for me.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm just kicking butt an taking names.. For me im just buying as much property as i can while i can.. Ive always wanted to be a cars sales man and a landlord.

For some odd reason the money coming to me has been a real turn on. 

I closed on 2 properties last week, paid cash for them. and Ive got 5 acres of commercial property on a 4 lane highway just waiting for me to develop. had it for yrs just sitting there, so some day i will most likely part a bunch corvettes and mustangs and camaros, some ford trucks. Maybe mix in some utility trailers and storage buildings.

But for the most part their going to have to kick me out this business or i die one or the other. I'm completely addicted to it.but as a back up im just buying properties, their not making anymore land but they are making plenty of more people and those people have to have a place to live.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Zuse said:


> I'm just kicking butt an taking names.. For me im just buying as much property as i can while i can.. Ive always wanted to be a cars sales man and a landlord.
> 
> For some odd reason the money coming to me has been a real turn on.
> 
> ...






Get it while you can. 


As was mentioned its about location, some locations have a lot of work. 
Others don't or have too much competition.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Zuse said:


> I'm just kicking butt an taking names.. For me im just buying as much property as i can while i can.. Ive always wanted to be a cars sales man and a landlord.
> 
> For some odd reason the money coming to me has been a real turn on.
> 
> ...


not one mention of an adult ballet?:whistling2:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

By then I'm hoping to have a gig on "Dancing With The Stars".


----------

